
Who paid 99¢? - tamersalama
https://whopaid99cents.com/
======
nostromo
Finally, a block chain startup I understand.

------
adtac
heh, reminds me of
[http://milliondollarhomepage.com](http://milliondollarhomepage.com)

------
earenndil
If you pay me 50¢, I'll tell you who paid 99¢!

~~~
adtac
The best part is, you don't even need to use the 50c to actually find out who
paid. You can just make up a name :D

New SaaS idea: verify that the parent comment is actually finding it out for
you for a fee (for obviously less than 49c)

~~~
earenndil
Hello, I also offer a verification service. For only 40¢, if you give me a
list of names, I'll tell you if that list does in fact contain the people who
paid 99¢.

------
rococode
Article on this: [https://www.businessinsider.com/who-paid-99-cents-website-
th...](https://www.businessinsider.com/who-paid-99-cents-website-
thinko-2018-10)

You have to pay another 99 cents if you want an update after you've seen it
once haha

~~~
glandium
The author(s) of the site could be sneaky and remove those who pay 99 cents
multiple times, because they now have paid a sum that is different from 99
cents.

------
tamersalama
I'm really curious to see how much they made

~~~
frontendstrong
Pay 99c and count the responses.

~~~
sova
I aspire to be great like you some day

------
NationOfJoe
is there a list any where of these kind of internet novelty's and the
speculation on their income?

i think it would be really interesting to see how often these come up and if
there is an ideal interval between these to grab maximum attention/profit.

like [http://milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://milliondollarhomepage.com/)
twitch plays pokemon etc..

~~~
function_seven
That's a blast from the past. I remember that page generating buzz and filling
up with ads.

Go there now and click on some of them. Seems 80% of them are parked domains
now, and the rest have been transferred to businesses that may or may not
resemble the original one.

------
adtac
View source tells me this uses Stripe. Stripe charges 2.9% + 30c, which leaves
the owner with 66c, basically just 2/3rds. Pretty heavy.

~~~
lathiat
Per transaction fees in finance really suck. I struggle a little to understand
why more merchants don't get rid of them.. as it still encourages cash for
smaller transactions at shops.

Really confuses me. I guess they are smarter than me.

~~~
clintonb
> I struggle a little to understand why more merchants don't get rid of
> them...

Why is this a struggle? The reason is obvious. Most individual merchants have
little, if any, bargaining power. Once you get big enough, you can negotiate
lower rates, but you will almost always pay a percentage per transaction.
Encouraging cash isn't necessarily a good thing.

Some customers (like me) like the convenience of paying with a card. If a
merchant doesn't accept credit cards, I probably won't make a purchase since I
rarely carry cash.

~~~
ddingus
Encouraging cash is a great thing. I make sure to patronize and speak up about
cash where I know the merchant will get the message.

~~~
lathiat
It may be a great thing for consumers, but it doesn't seem like a great thing
for electronic transaction processors

~~~
ddingus
Priorities. Mine are definitely aligned with ordinary people long before
payment processors.

Ever had bad things happen? I have. Cash counts then. Payment processors not
so much.

Now do not get me wrong. The processors are not doing anything wrong. I am not
making a statement against them at all. Just not one for them.

Not a priority, put simply.

------
jSully24
I’m firing up a Kickstarter for Who’ll Pay $1.01.

~~~
rqs
"Paid".

"Will Pay" is a completely different business model here, a riskier one.

~~~
jSully24
Yes. Yes it is. Your kickstarter commitment to this “worthy” cause is
essentially saying you’ll be back with your $1.01 when we go live. And since
$.99 was taken I had to go much higher.

------
CodeWriter23
If this were my project it would take you to a page that says “You Did”

------
tinyrisks
I am really really curious to pay 99 cents, if there was a way to pay without
giving my credit card information.

Who paid 99 cents 2.0 supports paypal or something.

~~~
tareqak
You can try [https://privacy.com/](https://privacy.com/)

------
tcarn
Haha, what a fantastic business model

~~~
LeoPanthera
This is a very generous use of the word "business".

~~~
acobster
This is _exactly_ what a business is: offering people something they want in
exchange for money.

If parent had said this was a sustainable or reliable business model, that'd
be a different story.

~~~
ddingus
Yup. It is lean and mean too. Brilliant.

------
HashBasher
Quick and clever way to nab some card numbers.

------
jenebzix
Should use lightning network for payments. No scammy credit card network fees.

~~~
jonknee
Also at least 99.99% less potential customers, but hey.

